
Griveaux Paris race: Sex video prompts Macron ally to step down - JeanMarcS
https://www.bbc.com/news/world-europe-51502424
======
JeanMarcS
I know the topic is a bit hot, but I think it shows again the danger of
sharing private stuff (in the extreme in this case) online.

~~~
brohee
It looks like it was shared in a way that should have been deleted after
viewing (Snapshat?), as the capture I had the displeasure to see showed a
"this message will delete itself one minute after viewing". Not sure if
someone took the pain to bypass a protection (which would say entrapment) or
if it wzs shared over a very insecure platform.

Also, it is kinda ironic that the man at the source of the publication is a
Russian political refugee, sworn Putin opponent. Not quite the expected
foreign influence...

